# Online Second Edition Game Seeking Players



## DM_Fiery_Fist (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to recruit friendly players who are interested in some classic roleplaying. Let me give a little background information on myself and my group. I've been running online and tabletop games for about ten years now. I started out using second edition but quickly switched to third edition once it came out.

After spending so much time with third edition, I've decided it's time for a change of pace. I'm planning out a new game in second edition, centered around the U-Series of Modules, starting with the Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh. I've never run these modules before, but they are widely considered to be classics and I think they will be a lot of fun.

Two players from my previous gaming group will be joining us, but I'd like to find about three new players to join in. This game will be primarily play-by-post, so my only stipulation is that players be able to post regularly. My usual request is that players spend at least ten minutes a day checking posts and replying. I also hope to have regular chats over Yahoo! Messenger too to speed things up.

My games usually emphasize detailed characters and roleplaying. We'll probably spend quite a bit of time before the game deciding how all of the characters met and came together. The U-Series of modules also focuses heavily on problem solving, so players who are mainly looking for hack-n-slash will probably have a lot more fun with another group. The game will be light-hearted, but it will focus on character development and plot.

If you're interested, please feel free to email me at warriorsage_silvanus@yahoo.com and I'll be able to give you some more information. Here is a link to the group, which I've just created: Yahoo! Groups

Thanks!

Josh


----------



## DM_Fiery_Fist (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like we just filled up!


----------

